# new set I invented: high-platform set



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

i invented a new set this past week and cant wait to test it this fall. it consists of an 18" stake driven into the ground with a 4"x4" platform on top with a nail on top to hold the bait. it gets the scent up off the ground so it resists weather better and makes the animals work the set to get caught. so far i've tried it out on fox, ****, possum, and skunk. by evidence of their tracks, it'll kill 'em this fall.

mike


----------



## Bowhunter-turned-trapper? (Jun 12, 2007)

Can you draw a diagram on windows paint and post it here, or go into a little more detail, how high the bait is, what the platform is, etc...
Or if you could take pictures of the empty set it would help too


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You've really invented nothing new, as alot of trappers add a call lure to a tree branch, fencepost, etc. above their sets. This sometimes helps to attract the predator to the general area of their set. Scentposts are another varation of the set.

Coyotes are very familiar with their territory & anything "new" which has been added to it, like an 18" stake would only tend to make them wary IMO. What this (platform) will provide is a nice place for raptors to land & pick at your bait. Be sure to run sufficient pan tension to keep them out of your trap.

Smitty


----------



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

i usually set the bait right on top of the platform, about 18 inches high. the platform i use in made out of a piece of 4" X4" plywood because it's cheap and easy to use. if you wanted to pro-long the life of the platform, you could use something a little more durable, something solid. if you wanna screw around with a covering to keep raptors out or whatever Smitty said, rabbit wire would probably work pretty well. the bait i used was fish (herring and chub) and some road kilt venison. they seemed to work okay. lure might enhance the set even further.

Mike


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Dumb ? what's a raptor? Never heard of it.
:sniper:


----------



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

a raptor is a bird of prey


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

it's essentially a fancy scentpost. i've seen drawings (i dont remember where) where the stake would hold down two traps one on each side of the baited post. it's supposed to produce good results but it also runs the chance or catching an animal in multiple traps.


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

I've seen it too, except as a shallow water set. The guy had a long stake with a platform welded on top for the bait holder and two traps staked to it. Looked like a good **** set.


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

That set would be illegal in Minnesota. For anybody from MN who doesn't know, you can't have a trap within 20 feet of any bait or flag visible from the air.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

sounds like the fish sticks set for ***** kind of to me


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

not legal in utah either, no bait visible from the air. awful hard on the hawks and eagles.


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

not legal in P.A. either no bait visable from the air!!


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

doesn't have to be "bait" so to speak. it could just be a lure on top of the platform.


----------



## gunsmokex (Nov 3, 2007)

Not legal in SD, no meat or viscera of any type. Golf balls work though I've heard and I may try some of the various scents as well this season for my traps.


----------



## Deerslayr92 (May 16, 2009)

Im from PA and if you put the bait on top of the platform and then covered it with some leaves it wouldnt be exposed bait would it?


----------

